
Sick of working from home? Work at a hotel instead - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/work-remote-hotel-room-covid-19/index.html
======
Havoc
Doing exactly that - moving to a different country so figured I'll do hotels
for a while.

A surprising number don't have even basic desks in the room unfortunately

